# ICS for Thunderbolt? Rep says...



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was having troubles connecting to 4g in Phoenix and decided to call Verizon technical support. Apparently the tech on the phone said that she was running ICS on her Thunderbolt and that the update was sent out already. Can anyone confirm ICS update to the Thunderbolt?


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Since its a tech support I doubt it.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sigh.... She said she has been running it since last week.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Last week is like a year in terms of tech news. If there was an update we would've known about it by now


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea it's very unlikely.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Last week is like a year in terms of tech news. If there was an update we would've known about it by now


Thanks, I figured as much... More reasons never to call tech support.


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

I still can't believe there hasn't been a leak of any sort yet, that tells me they prolly haven't started really working on it yet...

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

z71kris said:


> I still can't believe there hasn't been a leak of any sort yet, that tells me they prolly haven't started really working on it yet...
> 
> sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


^^ I know and yet the Rezound is already ported...


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

rester555 said:


> ^^ I know and yet the Rezound is already ported...


Rezount is already ported??? Can you explain what you meant there?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rezound already has the OTA for ICS...


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Rezound already has the OTA for ICS...


Ah, gotcha...just checking


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't win. Got the Droid X, it was marketed with being "flash ready" and yet it took almost 3 months to get 2.2 OTA, meanwhile OG Droid from nearly a year ago gets the new update officially while the brand new phone sits there and idles on 2.1.

Flash forward to the Thunderbolt. New phone comes out after it, it gets new Android version first, while old phone sits there without any signs of an update in sight.

GG Android world. Windows Phone is looking more and more enticing...


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

I think HTC just wants to forget about the Thunderbolt. I'm fairly confident they only told us we'd be getting ICS because we kept flooding their G+ page with complaints. Now that they're pacified us, they can continue to keep us locked in the basement and throw scraps of uneaten food down the stairs at us.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

spetrarca said:


> I think HTC just wants to forget about the Thunderbolt. I'm fairly confident they only told us we'd be getting ICS because we kept flooding their G+ page with complaints. Now that they're pacified us, they can continue to keep us locked in the basement and throw scraps of uneaten food down the stairs at us.


lol pretty much sums it up imho. Nice post.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

If it happens it happens. If it dont it dont. So why worry about it. If we dont get ICS it wont be the end of the world people. Do I want it? Yeah I do but not going to fret over it. I dont go to the HTC twitter or FB pages as its pointless. In nov I will get my ICS based phone and then I can enjoy all the goodness of ICS with no limitations as it would have on the bolt.

So chill out poeple its only an OS that dont add much to what GB already has.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> If it happens it happens. If it dont it dont. So why worry about it. If we dont get ICS it wont be the end of the world people. Do I want it? Yeah I do but not going to fret over it. I dont go to the HTC twitter or FB pages as its pointless. In nov I will get my ICS based phone and then I can enjoy all the goodness of ICS with no limitations as it would have on the bolt.
> 
> So chill out poeple its only an OS that dont add much to what GB already has.


Correction, in November, you will be getting Jellybean on the latest device that everyone will want to drool over. 

EDIT: For the piece of crap that the Thunderbolt has been so far. We deserve a Jellybean phone.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Correction, in November, you will be getting Jellybean on the latest device that everyone will want to drool over.
> 
> EDIT: For the piece of crap that the Thunderbolt has been so far. We deserve a Jellybean phone.


Speak for your self. I think the bolt has been a good phone in the end. Atleast most of our problems was fixed. Look at the gnex. Now that's a failure phone. Kinda hard to fix signal problem when its hardware and not software lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Speak for your self. I think the bolt has been a good phone in the end. Atleast most of our problems was fixed. Look at the gnex. Now that's a failure phone. Kinda hard to fix signal problem when its hardware and not software lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Agreed. I've been nothing but happy with the tbolt. It was a flagship, first of its kind device. Of course its going to have problems. It's common sense to realize this. Just like you should know whatever new windows comes out will suck till.at least the first service pack comes out (of course sometimes its worst after).

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Speak for your self. I think the bolt has been a good phone in the end. Atleast most of our problems was fixed. Look at the gnex. Now that's a failure phone. Kinda hard to fix signal problem when its hardware and not software lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Your absolutely right I had the tbolt and I loved it, had my phone fall in a puddle of water and failed to swim and without warranty I had to buy off contract. Decided to buy the gnex...it's a great phone the screen is beautiful the dev support is outstanding but the data reception is fucking shit. I had 4G everywhere I went with the bolt but with the gnex I'm lucky to see 4G. In November when I'm due for an upgrade I'm aiming for another HTC phone.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Your absolutely right I had the tbolt and I loved it, had my phone fall in a puddle of water and failed to swim and without warranty I had to buy off contract. Decided to buy the gnex...it's a great phone the screen is beautiful the dev support is outstanding but the data reception is fucking shit. I had 4G everywhere I went with the bolt but with the gnex I'm lucky to see 4G. In November when I'm due for an upgrade I'm aiming for another HTC phone.


Yeah Its almost like watching the droid charge all over again. Its a beautiful screen but everything else sucks big time. Only difference is it has a duge dev support. I have heard that when the gnex is placed next to the bolt. The bolt has the best reception everytime and like you seen you can have 4g connection with your bolt but nada with the gnex. WHat was sammy thinking and why with google owning moto they didnt do their google phone with them?

The HTC phone I am looking fwd to if verizon gets it will be the HTC one X. If not I dont know but I do know I will never own a sammy phone. To many fails they have had on countless phones. I will stick with HTC or if by chance Motorola.


----------



## tboltaz (Oct 21, 2011)

Little off topic but I'm also in Phoenix and had trouble getting 4g in certain spots including my house, imo the .19 radio leak solved that problem i have 4g in my master bedroom which was a deadspot before, im on zeus w/ newest jd kernal and the .19 radio zip. Phones never been better- i live right off the i17 just N of happy valley


----------



## inexplicability (Aug 21, 2011)

tboltaz said:


> Little off topic but I'm also in Phoenix and had trouble getting 4g in certain spots including my house, imo the .19 radio leak solved that problem i have 4g in my master bedroom which was a deadspot before, im on zeus w/ newest jd kernal and the .19 radio zip. Phones never been better- i live right off the i17 just N of happy valley


How far north of Happy Valley can you get 4g? I don't get it north of Jomax or west of cave creek road...

But on topic, you gotta love reps.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree about the new radio. It's much better and I am in Kierland Commons in scottsdale.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes the new radios are a god send. 4g has never dropped off my phone going on 3 days now. 3g became more stable and no drops to 1x. Better late than never I say lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't get 4G at my house but get 4G a block away around my home









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> I don't get 4G at my house but get 4G a block away around my home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, hello me! Fairly disappointed with Verizon's 4G coverage in my area. They could blanket the entire state with all of 2 4G towers, but they chose to provide it only to the poorest part of the state. There's no picard-facepalm.jpg big enough to display my frustration.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Why, hello me! Fairly disappointed with Verizon's 4G coverage in my area. They could blanket the entire state with all of 2 4G towers, but they chose to provide it only to the poorest part of the state. There's no picard-facepalm.jpg big enough to display my frustration.


What state you live in? I'm in NJ and live in a middle class area. Yet they decided to give 4G to the "ghettos" of NJ before anywhere else... they make no sense.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Same
> 
> Even worse for me, I step outside my front door 4 bars of LTE.
> 
> ...


I am sure the rich will say they should get it before the middle class Wretch should get it. So please explain why the "ghetto" shouldn't get it? They place it where they are told to. I am sure Verizon don't have a map that shows where the ghetto, middle class and the rich. I know Google maps don't do that as it once took me through some of the more tougher neighborhood in Richmond Va. LOL

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it's often a lot easier and cheaper to buy or lease space for building towers in poorer areas than in rich areas...if they're not building new infrastructure in your neighborhood, chances are you should be blaming your neighbors and not Verizon.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I am sure the rich will say they should get it before the middle class Wretch should get it. So please explain why the "ghetto" shouldn't get it? They place it where they are told to. I am sure Verizon don't have a map that shows where the ghetto, middle class and the rich. I know Google maps don't do that as it once took me through some of the more tougher neighborhood in Richmond Va. LOL
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


"Poor" people are less likely to have the most expensive Cell provider(lots of Boost, Virgin M, cricket there), Middle to upper class probably have more per capita numbers of VZW subscribers.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Same
> 
> Even worse for me, I step outside my front door 4 bars of LTE.
> 
> ...


What part of NJ? I live in central & I get 4 bars of LTE.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> "Poor" people are less likely to have the most expensive Cell provider(lots of Boost, Virgin M, cricket there), Middle to upper class probably have more per capita numbers of VZW subscribers.


Thank you voice of objectiveness and statistics for explaining the reality of the situation so I don't have to. Hats off to you.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

that's not exactly objective, statistical, or realistic.

edit: like, sure the "poor people can't even afford Verizon" argument is compelling, but...I'm betting the multi national corporation has better data on where their current and potential customers are than that.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

For what it's worth, quite a few people own smart phones that cannot realistically afford them. Does any of that matter though? Not really. Lets not turn the discussion into a debate on viability of affording a smart phone.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Even worse for me, I step outside my front door 4 bars of LTE.
> 
> Step inside my house, now this is the odd part, I maintain 2-3 bars of LTE BUT the stupid phone decides to switch over to EHRPD even though I get WORSE signal on 3G than I do on LTE.
> 
> ...


Are you HOLDING the phone when you check ? If so, try setting it down (use the kickstand) and the numbers will go up. I've found that the TBolt in fact has some symptoms of "antenna-gate" like the iPhone and other phones. Right now, sitting on my desk with kickstand (3G numbers, by the way), I have -71dBm. Hold it in my hand .... it goes up to -79dBm.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I won't claim to know if it's the antenna or the radio or the signal quality or anything else, but, my 4G coverage is strangely spotty depending on where I stand, even in the middle of Manhattan. in my office on 12th street, I get 3G if I'm lucky, usually 1x - but if I step five feet out into the hall, I've got a really powerful signal. same thing at home in Brooklyn...on the 3rd and 1st floor of our house I get nothing, but on the 2nd floor, great signal.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I get the same thing in my apt. Some areas I get better data speeds than other areas.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> What state you live in? I'm in NJ and live in a middle class area. Yet they decided to give 4G to the "ghettos" of NJ before anywhere else... they make no sense.


Rhode Island. Literally the armpit of Massachussetts.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If it makes anyone feel better, the thunderbolt gets better reception than any of the Samsung LTE devices. Yay for samsung picking VIA to make the LTE chip instead of Quaalcomm. Obviously reception was not the reason I bought a Nexus.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, the thunderbolt gets better reception than any of the Samsung LTE devices. Yay for samsung picking VIA to make the LTE chip instead of Quaalcomm. Obviously reception was not the reason I bought a Nexus.


 think anything gets better reception than a Sammy made phone. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mprunner78 (Oct 20, 2011)

What don't you guys just ditch the east coast and move out west to SOCAL we always have 4g from LA to San Diego and nice weather

PS our "ghettos" are nicer also

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tboltaz (Oct 21, 2011)

inexplicability said:


> How far north of Happy Valley can you get 4g? I don't get it north of Jomax or west of cave creek road...
> 
> But on topic, you gotta love reps.


 I live right past Jomax off the i17 
Frontage rd. 4g dead spot starts around dixileta rd to around carefree hwy
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Okayyy, I think this has gone on long enough and it's not going anywhere.


----------

